# Nissan Titan



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I currently have a 2003 Expy, with 103,000 miles on her with the 5.4, 4x4. 
I just had to replace two ignigiton coils, and I am getting nervous that this is just
the start of the nickles and dimes. I tow a 2007 25rss, and I am thinking about 
a used Titan 4x4. Anyone tow with one of these? Any thoughts? The other vehicle
I am thinking about is a Ram Cummins say a 2005 or so, with extended cab, 4 doors.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rock hill said:


> I currently have a 2003 Expy, with 103,000 miles on her with the 5.4, 4x4.
> I just had to replace two ignigiton coils, and I am getting nervous that this is just
> the start of the nickles and dimes. I tow a 2007 25rss, and I am thinking about
> a used Titan 4x4. Anyone tow with one of these? Any thoughts? The other vehicle
> ...


Wait a minute.... are you asking everyone around here to pick a 1/2 ton gas vs a 3/4 ton Diesel???


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol Nathan nailed that one!

Get the dodge.

2006 has much better headlights. If you can swing one year newer get the 2006 dodge. Interior is slightly better too.

But if not, the 2005 common rail cummins engine is considered its best in 2005.

Only other drawback was some 2005 used a plastic intercooler.

I picked a very early 2006 built in sept 2005.. My engine was bulit in July 2005. The cummins store said my engine is a 2005 spec'd engine. My ecm is from a 2005 also. I guess they used 2005 engines and ecms for about 3 weeks till 2005 inventories were depleted.

So I feel I have the best of both worlds. 2006 truck with a 2005 engine.

So look for one of those.. Very rare, but you never know.

Carey


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> lol Nathan nailed that one!
> 
> Get the dodge.
> 
> ...


The reason I bring this up, is I find the dodge's to have a lot more miles, close to 100k on them and the titan's are newer and much, much, much less miles. I have not had good things to say in the past about any pentastar products, including several close friends dodge gas burner trucks that have tranny's blow up, and these were a 2500's. So I am nervous about buying one. Anything I should look out for when looking at one of these oil burners? If I go this route I feel better about Cummins than the stroke or the d-max. I've heard that 100k on a diesel is nothing, but how does everything else (besides the engine) hold up?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One completely non-towing related item to consider is seating. When I was looking to replace my old truck, I found that the Nissan and Toyata Tundra were only available with front bucket seats and a center console. I really don't like having a non-movable console between the front seats and the part of the console that runs down the floor over the transmission hump make it feel cramped to me. The US made trucks have the option not to have the cente console.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rock hill said:


> I currently have a 2003 Expy, with 103,000 miles on her with the 5.4, 4x4.
> I just had to replace two ignigiton coils, and I am getting nervous that this is just
> the start of the nickles and dimes. I tow a 2007 25rss, and I am thinking about
> a used Titan 4x4. Anyone tow with one of these? Any thoughts? The other vehicle
> ...


rock hill,
Clearly the diesel is going to be a more capable tow vehicle. However, tell us more about how you are going to use the truck. Is this going to be a daily driver? How much driving are you planning to do with it? Short trips? Long trips? Is it going to be sitting for any extended periods of time? There are several members on here that either tow with or have previous experience towing with the Titan. Hang tight, I'm sure some of them will chime in soon.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Coming from the wife and not the one towing---we have a 2005 Titan with the Big Tow and 4x4 Crew Cab. We tow a Cougar that is almost 25 feet long and weighs somewhere around 6100 pounds (that is probably pretty well loaded--though we don't usually tow with the tank filled too often). We have had absolutely no problems with the truck and my husband has been really happy with the way it tows the trailer. That being said, we would not want to go much bigger or heavier. We have taken it on many mountain roads including all over Banff and Jasper and it towed great. No problems with the transmission or anything. He has spoken of an inherent issue with the differential which as a preventitive maintenance thing he is planning on replacing though we have not had any problems.

The thing I really like about the Titan is the comfort. The seats are great for long distance travel. The back seat has tons of room. More than a lot of 1/2 ton crew cabs did when we were looking. I know that has improved over the years. We also like the size of the truck for driving in our area when not towing. We live near Seattle and he has to drive into the city sometimes. It is much easier to park than some of the bigger trucks.

The gas mileage isn't always great but we can get 10-12 while towing if he doesn't put his foot in it and 16-18 when not towing (highway).

All in all we have been very happy with the Titan. Yes, someday we will change to a 3/4 or 1 ton because we will want to move up to a bigger trailer, but while we have the Cougar this does great (and it's fast!!!)

Kelly


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

WYOCAMPER said:


> I currently have a 2003 Expy, with 103,000 miles on her with the 5.4, 4x4.
> I just had to replace two ignigiton coils, and I am getting nervous that this is just
> the start of the nickles and dimes. I tow a 2007 25rss, and I am thinking about
> a used Titan 4x4. Anyone tow with one of these? Any thoughts? The other vehicle
> ...


rock hill,
Clearly the diesel is going to be a more capable tow vehicle. However, tell us more about how you are going to use the truck. Is this going to be a daily driver? How much driving are you planning to do with it? Short trips? Long trips? Is it going to be sitting for any extended periods of time? There are several members on here that either tow with or have previous experience towing with the Titan. Hang tight, I'm sure some of them will chime in soon.
[/quote]
This will be a daily driver, and towing in camping season. I think we would be putting about 15,000 miles on her per year. One or two big tows per season. By big tows I mean 400-450 miles one way probably once or twice per season. The rest of the towing would be mostly around 40-60 one way, if that. I have two daughters 3 and 5 years old, so four doors are a must. I want something reliable more than anything. Right now we use our Expy as the family car, as the other vehicle we have is a four door sedan, and we like driving something higher off the ground, with plenty of room and we are looking for our next TV to do provide the same role.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Titan would probably be fine for what you are towing now.....any chance of a bigger TT or Fiver down the road???

Also, I hear from some people that the Titan is capable, but very thirsty while towing.

Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I ran my '02 F150 5.4l to 120k and it was doing great when I sold it. Ignition coils wear out and have to be replaced...that is just part of routine maintenance on a vehicle with those miles. I had replaced 5 coils when I sold my F150. The reason I upgraded to an F250 is that we took advantage of the employee pricing deals and we want to upgrade to a 5'er at some point. Don't let 102k on that drivetrain scare you. If you want to upgrade for other reasons then by all means do so









-CC


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I ran my '02 F150 5.4l to 120k and it was doing great when I sold it. Ignition coils wear out and have to be replaced...that is just part of routine maintenance on a vehicle with those miles. I had replaced 5 coils when I sold my F150. The reason I upgraded to an F250 is that we took advantage of the employee pricing deals and we want to upgrade to a 5'er at some point. Don't let 102k on that drivetrain scare you. If you want to upgrade for other reasons then by all means do so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a Ford parts guy I agree totally with collinsfam, The coils and plugs will be the only woes you will have. The expedition is a very good, capable vehicle for the 25RSS...


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We had a 2005 nissan Titan purchased new in 05. Great truck ..but didnt get the job done the way i would have liked it... with the ob loaded and a family of 4 it really had to 
work at getting up even slight hills thought it was goin to die goin to skylinedrive...if you can go diesel...i've had my 6.0 for 2 years now and despite the neg hype its been a
great truck.. good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

With kids, watch the backseat comfort on the Dodge. That cab is smaller and they will be able to kick the back of your seat. Honestly for your driving/towing, I suspect either would be fine. The Diesel will put a smile on your face when you hook up the trailer, and will likely get better fuel economy, but that will be offset by higher fuel costs and maintenance costs. Yes, Diesel powertrains last a long time, but if you don't like vehicles with lots of miles (read maintenance on other wear items, squeaks, rattles, etc.) then don't buy one because you may not be happy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> With kids, watch the backseat comfort on the Dodge. That cab is smaller and they will be able to kick the back of your seat. Honestly for your driving/towing, I suspect either would be fine. The Diesel will put a smile on your face when you hook up the trailer, and will likely get better fuel economy, but that will be offset by higher fuel costs and maintenance costs. Yes, Diesel powertrains last a long time, but if you don't like vehicles with lots of miles (read maintenance on other wear items, squeaks, rattles, etc.) then don't buy one because you may not be happy.


And broken doors in the hvac system!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you OB family for your insight. I think I am going to take my time, and keep driving the Expy for now, I may rethink things again 
toward the end of the summer, and I am leaning right now to side of the oil burner, one reason is i love the sound, smell and overall feel of power and the diesels give.


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought I would chime in although I have a Armada which is closely related..We tow a 25RS loaded plus 4-5 adults and 2-3 small kids. Last long trip we took was from NC to Orlando. Everything went fine... In our company fleet I could use a F-550 F-350 F-250.... But giving the turning radius and ride of these vehicles I gladly tow with the Armada. Is It thirsty, but all vehicles get thirsty when you try climb a hill at 100mph but if you stay the speed limit on average I use 30% more fuel thats loaded. Now it has been around 40% more on fuel but it is worth it to me to ride with all the creature comforts three rows of seats. And a amazing turning radius. The F-350 we have takes three football fields to turn around in without a trailer. Now if I up grade to a Fiver in the future Then a dually is in order....My penny for whats it worth


----------

